# Pls read



## Sher Bear (Mar 22, 2021)

I am new here and am really needing some guidance. I have not been happy for awhile and need to now if anyone else understands what I’m going through


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

The best thing to do is detail your story...many good people here will chime in.


----------



## Sher Bear (Mar 22, 2021)

Ok. I will do that. Just wanted to make sure someone was listening. More to come but as it has been a day filled with tears I must sleep.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Sher Bear said:


> Ok. I will do that. Just wanted to make sure someone was listening. More to come but as it has been a day filled with tears I must sleep.


There are a lot of good people here, get some sleep and put your story out there. You'll be glad you did. We've all been vulnerable here.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

You are not alone


----------



## TheGoodFather (Feb 12, 2021)

A lot of us here were brought down to our knees but soon stood up one foot at a time and moved on. We survived the onslaught to tell the story. That which won't kill you will make you stronger. If you were the innocent one, then you will be okay.


----------

